# Steckdosenleiste an Steckdosenleiste



## Mark (30. November 2006)

Hallo Ihr Lieben!

Ich habe Fragen bzgl. der Verteilung meiner Steckdosenleiste für mehrere PCs:

Mein Arbeitszimmer hat zwei Wand-Steckdosen, ich sagen mal: eine an der "Nordwand", eine an der "Südwand"  Alle Rechner und Geräte stehen an der "Nordwand". Bisher habe ich einfach an der Steckdose der "Nordwand" eine 3fach-Steckdose, an der wiederum drei 6fach-Steckdosen hängen, gesteckt. Und diese 18 Steckdosen benötige ich auch mindestens...

Nun habe ich mir zwei "9fach PC-Leisten mit Netzwerkfilter und Überspannungsschutz" gegönnt und dazu die Frage: ist es sinniger, statt, diese beiden Ungetüme an die 3fach-Steckdose an der Nordwand anzuschließen: eine an die Nordwand und die andere an die Südwand - dort über eine 3fach-Steckdose, da a) dort ein Stecker benötigt und b) Kabel der 9fach-SD zu kurz - anzuschließen?!
Oder ist es völlig wurscht, solange ich die Gesamtwatt im Auge behalte bzw. mir nicht die Sicherung um die Ohren fliegt?

Und, grundsätzlich: ist es besser z.B. - wie oben - drei Leisten an einer Leiste anzuschließen, die am Netz hängt, oder sich von einer Leiste zur nächsten zu hangeln?

Jupp, klingt alles recht wüst, aber der Strom muß her und das, auch wenn's ein Ostblock - Wien  - Nachkriegsbau ist, bei dem Steckdosen Selteheitswert besitzen  (ein Generator auf'm Balkon kommt nicht in Frage!  )

Für jede Hilfe/jeden Hinweis dankbar,
Liebe Grüße,
Mark.


----------



## melmager (30. November 2006)

Also
Als root Steckdosenleiste sollets du die neuen Überspannungsschutleisten nehmen um für  
alles ein Schutz zu haben.
von der Leiste verteilste dann weiter zu weiteren Leisten - aber dann nicht weiter
sprich bei deiner Nordwand erst die 9er Überspannungsleiste daran 2 6er und eine 3er Leiste
dann haste wieder deine 18 Steckdosen

Egal wie die Last sollte möglichst gut Verteilt werden und eine gesamte Last von 2 KW nicht überschreiten

Ach ja grosse Verbraucher möglichst dann an die root Steckdosenleiste dran - z.B. den Pc und Laserdrucker - kleine Verbraucher wie Telefon usw dann dan die untergeordneten Leisten dran


----------



## Dr Dau (30. November 2006)

Hallo!

Bei so vielen Steckdosen würde ich mir eher überlegen einen Kablekanal mit eingesetzten Steckdosen an die Wand zu schrauben.
Entweder baust Du Dir sowas selbst aus einem normalen Kabelkanal und gewöhnlichen Unterputz-Steckdosen oder Du nimmst die dafür vorgesehenen Systeme (wie sie z.b. in Bürogebäuden verwendet werden).

Ist "Nachkriegsbau" wörtlich zu nehmen?
Dann würde ich erstmal prüfen was für Leitungen benutzt wurden..... bei meinem Bruder waren im ganzen Haus nur 2-adrige Kabel mit ALU-Adern verlegt.

Zur Belastung:
Wenn die Steckdosenleisten keine Markenprodukte sind, musst Du aufpassen (oder am besten gleich wegschmeissen  ).
Da gab es mal einen Bericht im TV über irgendwelche Billigdinger..... die haben zwar das GS-Zeichen getragen, aber trotzdem ganz gut gebrannt (also nicht "bloss" gekokelt). 

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

